# Valentine 1 radar stealth install



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Consealed display 









Mounted almost behind mirror and hard wire to onstar haha









Aduio adapted controls the mute, on-off, secondary speaker, 3.5mm headphone jack functions 









V1 Connection bluetooth adapter works with phone app to go in depth with the radar as it works(awesome)


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Curious about how it pairs to the phone. 

I've been using a Bell STI Driver for years, which is a great unit also, but doesn't have said capability.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

the v1 connection use bluetooth like a headset to connect to the app(takes 2min to install and pair). Whats nice is that my phone pairs multiple devices so it also connects to my navigation system when i get in the car and its a one time pair


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

But what info is sent to the phone?


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

V1connection


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder why they haven't teamed up with say, Garmin, and developed a GPS/RD combo unit (or maybe an "app" for the Nuvis to pair with this) It would be _perfect_.


----------

